# Todays ttrip 1/5



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Headed up to causey and caught 1 Tiger and 1 Rainbow. The ice is 2 inches thick on the east side so be careful everywhere else is 9-13 inches thick.

Stop by Pineview on the way home to try for perch and did pretty good. We caught 90 perch in 3 hours with two guys. The guys next to us caught a few but not as many as us. They were average size with some big ones every now and then. The ice was about 7 inches think by cemetery point also in the narrows.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds fun i guess I will be going to pv this weekend the ice sounds thick enough finally.


----------



## crappiehunter2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hunter_17. Are you talking the East side of the big bay or up the fork that heads east ( not sure of the nicknames for areas at Causey)? Heading up on Saturday so it would be helpfull to know. Thanks


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great day of fishing, Thanks for the report.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Hunter_17 said:


> Headed up to causey and caught 1 Tiger and 1 Rainbow. The ice is 2 inches thick on the east side so be careful everywhere else is 9-13 inches thick.
> 
> Stop by Pineview on the way home to try for perch and did pretty good. We caught 90 perch in 3 hours with two guys. The guys next to us caught a few but not as many as us. They were average size with some big ones every now and then. The ice was about 7 inches think by cemetery point also in the narrows.


Nice job Hunter_17, I got the "play by play" all day from your dad as you were slaying them.
I'm hopping there will be enough left for the perch party later this month.
Are you going?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day thanks for the report and photo. 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope I do half that good Saturday!!!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hog hunter pm me if you want details and also I'll be most likely up there Saturday with my finance three little brothers if you wanna join us. Pm me if interested.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

How easy is it to get onto the ice at Cemetary Point? I am taking my parents Sat. and my mom is not the most nimble. Little cautious about getting her up and down the Narrows hill. Have never fished Cemetary so not sure terrain or bottom structure. Will be a search and find mission.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The North side is a bit steeper than using the ramp on the South side but I think that the fishing may be better.
It will be a lot easier than going to the Narrows in any case.
Look for a path that someone has already made and follow it to the ice.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a good day. Thanks for the report. I'm hoping to make it up there saturday morning for a few hours.


----------

